# Does giant make a wsd version of the trinity?



## heb (Dec 22, 2004)

I checked giants website and couldn't find a wsd of their tri bike. Do they make one?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I don't think so.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Here ya go!!!!! http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/women/2283/32107/


----------

